# Twitchell Philadelphia PA.



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 19, 2020)

Here are three twitchells. One top hat and two blobtops. One is a G.S. Twitchell. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## UncleBruce (Dec 19, 2020)

I have always admired the TOP HAT blobs.  Very nice group.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 19, 2020)

UncleBruce said:


> I have always admired the TOP HAT blobs.  Very nice group.


You too look good it the old TOP HAT buddy! There is no mercury in it is there? Mad hatter.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## iggyworf (Dec 19, 2020)

Never seen a 'Top Hat' before. Very cool!


----------



## Csa (Dec 19, 2020)

I’m going to have to find some of those oder bottles somehow. My Toc+ dump just doesn’t have them. Nice bottles


----------

